# Handlers dressed as "ninjas" at AKC Hunt Tests



## Tom Mouer (Aug 26, 2003)

I have been running and judging at AKC Hunt Tests since the "80"s. Over the past few years I have noticed that some handlers come dressed as Ninjas, or Johnny Cash or Pallidin, that is, dressed in black, hat, gloves shirt/ jacket. It is my belief that black is the correct color if the HT is in a coal mine or after Midnight.
_I believe that the dog/handler connection is more than just a matter of clothing. If they are working as a team, at Hunt Test distances,<100 yds,_
_the clothing should be a non-factor._
_Can anyone tell me who might have initiated tis "fashion statement" for handlers?_


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Got my popcorn...


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Tom Mouer said:


> I have been running and judging at AKC Hunt Tests since the "80"s. Over the past few years I have noticed that some handlers come dressed as Ninjas, or Johnny Cash or Pallidin, that is, dressed in black, hat, gloves shirt/ jacket. It is my belief that black is the correct color if the HT is in a coal mine or after Midnight.
> _I believe that the dog/handler connection is more than just a matter of clothing. If they are working as a team, at Hunt Test distances,<100 yds,_
> _the clothing should be a non-factor._
> _Can anyone tell me who might have initiated tis "fashion statement" for handlers?_


If you believe its a non-issue, then why are you posting about it?

WRL


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

HAHAHHAHA well ninjas, Johnny Cash or a palladin -- hysterical!
I call them ring wraiths or dementors


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh good grief...


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I started it. People just want to be like me.

/Paul


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I thought it developed after the ht/ft episode on Project Runway.


----------



## Tim Fitzgerald (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe it's because they don't actually hunt and don't own camo. This way they could at least wear the black clothes to another type of function as well...


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

or maybe they saw lot's of people do it at a Master National and thought it looked real cool...like all the cyclists i see wearing yellow jerseys. you know, the l'il Lance wannabe's.-Paul


----------



## Tom Mouer (Aug 26, 2003)

WRL said:


> If you believe its a non-issue, then why are you posting about it?
> 
> WRL


I don't think that it is an advantage for the dog.Maybe a psycological advantage for the handler. As I stated, I don't think the dog needs it, if the dog & handler are working as a team.
As for the BLACK, the only "earth tones", as stated in the OP, where the color is approiate is where I suggested in the original post.


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

So now you want the AKC to be fashion police just like HRC? You got something against black?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Dale said:


> So now you want the AKC to be fashion police just like HRC? You got something against black?


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Elvis always wears *BLACK!!*:black:

*RK*


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

paul young said:


> or maybe they saw lot's of people do it at a Master National and thought it looked real cool...like all the cyclists i see wearing yellow jerseys. you know, the l'il Lance wannabe's.-Paul


You're just baiting me into another opinion on the master national aren't you...


/Paul


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou (Jan 31, 2004)

Tom Mouer said:


> _I believe that the dog/handler connection is more than just a matter of clothing. If they are working as a team, at Hunt Test distances,<100 yds,_
> _the clothing should be a non-factor._
> _Can anyone tell me who might have initiated tis "fashion statement" for handlers?_


The dogs need to see the handler. Depending on the background, dogs will see the handler against the sky or "brown" cover background if dressed in black or dark blue. If the hander is standing in front of a dark background, blue will make him more visible. Camo does what it is designed to do: camouflage the handler. 

The other issue is distance. AKC suggests that marks and blinds not be over 100 yards ("should not" exceed). But go to a judges seminar and you'll hear them say to go ahead an exceed that yardage to "answer questions".

The AKC MNRC Board has changed to rules to allow for any distance. 

So, since you won't know what the background or distance of the test will be, better to wear black or navy. 

Just say'in


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

But black is so slimming... a lot of us look so much better in black!

Tripping down the runway regards,

BHB


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Tom Mouer said:


> I don't think that it is an advantage for the dog.Maybe a psycological advantage for the handler. As I stated, I don't think the dog needs it, if the dog & handler are working as a team.
> As for the BLACK, the only "earth tones", as stated in the OP, where the color is approiate is where I suggested in the original post.


Whether you do or not think its advantage, it doesn't matter. Under some circumstances, it DEFINITELY gives the handler an advantage.

I am not sure what you mean "As for the BLACK, the only "earth tones", as stated in the OP, where the color is approiate is where I suggested in the original post" means.

Section 15 page 22 of the AKC HT regs specifically says "........shall be attired in dark or customary hunting attire........"

You don't get much darker than BLACK.

WRL


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

It looks cool.


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

I don't hunt, not against it ,just never brought up around hunting. I don't own any camo, just not that attractive on me, so I show up in dark pants usally jeans and a black or dark blue shirt..should I go out and get new clothes to run my dog? I guess I don't get it,I never had anyone complain about what I am wearing...damn one more thing to worry about.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the trend among goose hunters that use a layout blind is to wear all black to match the inside of the blind when the flaps open....

I know for archery when hunting out of a double bull blind I will definitely wear black because the inside of the blind is all black and the deer/elk cant distinguish shapes inside the blind


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Tom Mouer said:


> I don't think that it is an advantage for the dog.Maybe a psycological advantage for the handler. As I stated, I don't think the dog needs it, if the dog & handler are working as a team.
> As for the BLACK, the only "earth tones", as stated in the OP, where the color is approiate is where I suggested in the original post.


Tom...it's a hunt test....it's your dog vs the standard...it's my dog vs the standard...it's WRL's dog vs the standard. Since your dog isn't being judged against mine or anyone else's.....why does it matter what I or anyone else choose to wear provided it's clearly within the rules?


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Since another topics is regarding judges that should be hunters - naturally they will wear camo when they judge, so I guess the handlers don't want to look like just another judge...


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

R I T F L M F A O #@#$%%%%*&@@@ !!!!
"BLACK" LIST entry noted.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Furball said:


> HAHAHHAHA well ninjas, Johnny Cash or a palladin -- hysterical!
> I call them ring wraiths or dementors


That is pretty funny???


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I knew I'd be "black listed" sooner or later! As my son says to me quite often "Really"!


----------



## ad18 (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't really have an issue with anyone wearing black, since the CKC rule book allows for "dark" clothing. I think there is a definite advantage for the dog to see you running blinds if the background is light to differentiate you better and the sun is in the correct position. However an awful lot of these handlers don't look at the background or sun angles that they are working with and then get pi##ed off because they get dropped for cast refusals. I always try to wear camo that is as different from the background as I can get it. As well I always try to wear short sleeves to get the added benefit of white forearms and palms of hand. But at the end of the day I don't think at 100 yds. the black is really any different than any other attire UNLESS the background is dark then it is a massive disadvantage. If they want to wear it so be it.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

labsx3 said:


> I don't hunt, not against it ,just never brought up around hunting. I don't own any camo, just not that attractive on me, so I show up in dark pants usally jeans and a black or dark blue shirt..should I go out and get new clothes to run my dog? I guess I don't get it,I never had anyone complain about what I am wearing...damn one more thing to worry about.


Nuthin' finer than a woman in camo... Just sayin'


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

Gavin, I have seen some ladies in camo that look great, just haven't seen anything that works for me,well I do have a cute pair of camo shorts...but they are not hunt test appropriate..oh well maybe a shopping trip is in order


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

savage25xtreme said:


> Nuthin' finer than a woman in camo... Just sayin'



there is ..but this is a family program.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Who care what I wear, judge dog not attire. _Or be very sorry.
_


----------



## Ryan M (Feb 6, 2010)

BonMallari said:


> the trend among goose hunters that use a layout blind is to wear all black to match the inside of the blind when the flaps open....


That makes no sense. Why would you hunt with your layout blind doors open? Only part visible when I hunt geese is top of my max 4 hat sticking out of the mesh while I'm calling.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ryan M said:


> That makes no sense. Why would you hunt with your layout blind doors open? Only part visible when I hunt geese is top of my max 4 hat sticking out of the mesh while I'm calling.


never said they hunted with the doors open...but was also trying to show how absurd that thinking was, because when the flaps open it doesnt matter what you wear...I think Foiles actually started that trend, and of course all the koolaid drinkers followed


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

labsx3 said:


> Gavin, I have seen some ladies in camo that look great, just haven't seen anything that works for me,well I do have a cute pair of camo shorts...but they are not hunt test appropriate..oh well maybe a shopping trip is in order


Pics please and we will decide whether or not they are appropriate.


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

labsx3 said:


> Gavin, I have seen some ladies in camo that look great, just haven't seen anything that works for me,well I do have a cute pair of camo shorts...but they are not hunt test appropriate..oh well maybe a shopping trip is in order


How about a camo "Teddy"? 

First thing that crossed my mind regards.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Dale said:


> How about a camo "Teddy"?
> 
> First thing that crossed my mind regards.


They got'm in the Macks mag! I say we have a contest...the women that is!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

running black Labs Black pants hair doesn't show up bad.......LOL.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Pheasanttomeetyou said:


> The dogs need to see the handler. Depending on the background, dogs will see the handler against the sky or "brown" cover background if dressed in black or dark blue. If the hander is standing in front of a dark background, blue will make him more visible. Camo does what it is designed to do: camouflage the handler.
> 
> The other issue is distance. AKC suggests that marks and blinds not be over 100 yards ("should not" exceed). But go to a judges seminar and you'll hear them say to go ahead an exceed that yardage to "answer questions".
> 
> ...


God help me for agreeing with "pheasant dude".. But anyway...

I was working the last national open that was held in California.. I was planting the land blind for that series. The handlers had to stand on a face of a hill with the sun back lighting the hill.... Dog after dog struggled to see their handlers... They tried so hard.. The dogs that were successful completing that blind in my book were handled by Dave Rorem and Mike Lardy... Both wore black pants and white coats. The dogs would focus on the black and then see the white cast...

I was amazed that more handlers weren't paying attention to the jobs that were succesful....

Now the winner did not wear black pants but Ken's dog managed to find him and do well. But that was the exception....

IMHO.....

Angie


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Ryan M said:


> That makes no sense. Why would you hunt with your layout blind doors open? Only part visible when I hunt geese is top of my max 4 hat sticking out of the mesh while I'm calling.


if you wear black and stand up waving your arms it attracts geese just like a black dog in the decoys will

that's why they wear black

not many goose hunters in here, I see


----------



## Ryan M (Feb 6, 2010)

DarrinGreene said:


> if you wear black and stand up waving your arms it attracts geese just like a black dog in the decoys will
> 
> that's why they wear black
> 
> not many goose hunters in here, I see




I goose hunt quite often, and run with a group of guides. I've never heard of that and I can honestly tell you I would laugh like hell if I saw someone doing that. Why not just get goose flags? Hey if it works, it works, i guess. lol


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

It's a test, not the real thing. If black is legal and gives you better visability to the dog, do it. I have seen handlers up against dark backrounds blend in wearing black and camo wearing handlers blend into a treeline. Test the dog, not the handlers attire.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Ryan M said:


> I goose hunt quite often, and run with a group of guides. I've never heard of that and I can honestly tell you I would laugh like hell if I saw someone doing that. Why not just get goose flags? Hey if it works, it works, i guess. lol


we use a 2x3 ft flag on a 6 ft fiberglass pole rather than dressing in black but the concept makes sense to me, moreso the body color than the arms actually.

laugh all you want

it works


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

I "heard" that AKC is considering increasing the maximum distance of marks to 150 yds next year. Wait till people start wanting to show up to the line in white. We'll have good times on the ol' RTF then! :razz:


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Tom Mouer said:


> Pallidin,


Am I the only person that had to Google Paladin?  Some of you folks are showing your age.

I do remember Zoro and one of my guilty pleasures is a lil Esteban music. 



Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I started it. People just want to be like me.
> 
> /Paul


Love it!  
I guess that settles it.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

TN_LAB said:


> Am I the only person that had to Google Paladin?  Some of you folks are showing your age.
> 
> I do remember Zoro and one of my guilty pleasures is a lil Esteban music.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

DarrinGreene said:


> we use a 2x3 ft flag on a 6 ft fiberglass pole rather than dressing in black but the concept makes sense to me, moreso the body color than the arms actually.
> 
> laugh all you want
> 
> it works


If you think about it a goose flag does look a bit like a short bodied person waving his arms. A person dressed in black standing up flapping his arms could attract geese from a farther distance than a relatively small goose flag.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I think this is a great topic. So all the women who are posting now post some pictures so we can determine whether black is the right thing. 

Ken jump in. It's your topic. Attire on women.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

paul young said:


> or maybe they saw lot's of people do it at a Master National and thought it looked real cool...like all the cyclists i see wearing yellow jerseys. you know, the l'il Lance wannabe's.-Paul


Speaking as a cyclist who was hit by a freaking car this year, I own no yellow, but before I get back on the road I will probably buy a yellow cycling shirt. Not because I want anyone to think I'm winning the race or that I think I'm Lance Armstrong, but because I want to help make sure that the incompetent drivers out there can see me if they glance up from texting long enough.



savage25xtreme said:


> Nuthin' finer than a woman in camo... Just sayin'


Man, camo on a good looking woman has an amazing allure...also a woman who handles a gun confidently and competently.

But as far as the ninja's go, when I see folks show up at a freaking hunt test with clothes and especially gloves that are clearly designed to give them a leg up on their handling, I just assume their dog won't cast very well and they are trying to muddle through by dressing that way instead of training their dog. Not saying that is always true, but that is what crosses my mind. I expect to see their dog struggle taking casts and I'm usually not far off. I'm not a judge, so it doesn't matter that I'm jumping to conclusions.

Yes, you do need to be aware of your background, but at hunt test distances - COME ON MAN!


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

HD- a leg up on their handling...why? This isn't a contest like a FT is. Again...that handler and his dog have NO correlation to you or anyone else. So what that handler chooses to use provided it's w/in the rules shouldn't matter to anyone. Why do people get so up tight over what others are doing in a venue where it really doesn't matter? If you want to wear all camo and no gloves and keep your lid on your dome and your dog does the test...GREAT! But if someone else does things a little differently..for whatever reason...what's the big deal?


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Darin Westphal said:


> HD- a leg up on their handling...why? This isn't a contest like a FT is. Again...that handler and his dog have NO correlation to you or anyone else. So what that handler chooses to use provided it's w/in the rules shouldn't matter to anyone. Why do people get so up tight over what others are doing in a venue where it really doesn't matter? If you want to wear all camo and no gloves and keep your lid on your dome and your dog does the test...GREAT! But if someone else does things a little differently..for whatever reason...what's the big deal?


I know it isn't a competition. Perhaps I could have worded it better. My IMPRESSION based on those I've seen at HT's that get all dressed up like they are at a FT and wear gloves to handle (not because it is cold) is that they are using it as a crutch for a dog that doesn't handle well or they think they look like they really know what they are doing...or both. That impression has rarely been proven wrong by the dog work. I will admit that this is based on a fairly small sample size though. At FT distances I totally get it, but at 100-150 yards when so many other dogs are doing it just fine with handlers in camo or green/brown shirts, is the black really necessary? I think not. The only times I've felt that my dogs couldn't see me at a HT were due to the sun being in their eyes (running early morn or late afternoon when the sun is at a bad angle and behind the handler) and my sense was they couldn't see ANYTHING in my direction.

I'm not mad at the folks who wear black shirts and gloves to handle at a HT. I'm not saying that they shouldn't be allowed to do it.

I'm saying that:

1) I don't think it is necessary at HT distances.
2) As a non-judge, it makes me more interested to watch when they come to the line to see if my theory is true (that it is a crutch for a dog that won't take casts well enough).
3) It is slightly humorous to wear all of that and still have a dog that won't take your casts.
[EDIT] 4) I think that they either think they look like they really know what they are doing or they think it gives them an advantage, or both. I think that a well trained dog who is a team player gives you an advantage much greater than the color of your clothing (at HT distances).


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

HuntinDawg said:


> I just assume their dog won't cast very well and they are trying to muddle through by dressing that way instead of training their dog.





HuntinDawg said:


> 2) As a non-judge, it makes me more interested to watch when they come to the line to see if my theory is true (that it is a crutch for a dog that won't take casts well enough).
> 3) It is slightly humorous to wear all of that and still have a dog that won't take your casts.
> [EDIT] 4) I think that they either think they look like they really know what they are doing or they think it gives them an advantage, or both. I think that a well trained dog who is a team player gives you an advantage much greater than the color of your clothing (at HT distances).


I got a laugh out of HuntinDawg's two posts. I've seen the same thing. The handler dresses up in black and the dog doesn't care one whit. He's going where he wants to go no matter what color the handler is wearing. If you train your dog to take a cast then what you're wearing won't matter much. It's only 100 yards.


----------



## Geiss (May 5, 2010)

I have yet to find a layout blind that's black on the inside... most of them are brown...

colorblind regards,


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Geiss said:


> I have yet to find a layout blind that's black on the inside... most of them are brown...
> 
> colorblind regards,


my Cabelas interceptor blind is black on the inside, corn stalk pattern on the outside, and big enough to fit Mirk inside with me, and he is a big boy


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

Looks like Mirk's gonna need some Grecian 2000 this season or them geeses will be flairing a mile away


----------



## Red Barn Retrievers (May 18, 2011)

I like Black it matches my dogs...


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

red devil said:


> Looks like Mirk's gonna need some Grecian 2000 this season or them geeses will be flairing a mile away


that was the family joke last year, who had more grey hair..me or Mirk...only my hair stylist knows for sure


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

If it makes them feel more at ease looking silly, go for it. Saw a gal just about go down to heat stroke cause she was dressed in long sleeve black rain coat and pants in 90 degree weather.

I still believe most every dog can see a cast w/o all black at HT distances, but what ever floats your boat.

I will, however, ban you from my duck blind if you come looking all Darth Vader'ish.

Jackie Chan Regards


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Everbody Was Kung Foo Fighting Those Dogs Were Fast As Lightening.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> that was the family joke last year, who had more grey hair..me or Mirk...only my hair stylist knows for sure


I like dogs with grey shows experiance and wisdom.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Since our hunt test is the last weekend of October I guess we can't complain if people show up dressed as Ninja's or Spiderman or ghosts or Wonder Woman. Might be nice if we had one dressed up as a hunter for a change though.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> my Cabelas interceptor blind is black on the inside, corn stalk pattern on the outside, and big enough to fit Mirk inside with me, and he is a big boy


Hopefully you stubbled your blind.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

I have an AKC hunt test this weekend. Any suggestions as what to wear. Getting paranoid that a ninja or a judge will attack me no matter what I wear.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I got a laugh out of HuntinDawg's two posts. I've seen the same thing. The handler dresses up in black and the dog doesn't care one whit. He's going where he wants to go no matter what color the handler is wearing. If you train your dog to take a cast then what you're wearing won't matter much. It's only 100 yards.


Have to agree with Howard. To me, the only time what I'm wearing matters is in training. Then, I want to be 100% certain my dog can see every cast. Before I light a dog up for taking the wrong cast, I want to be sure they actually *saw* the cast. It's only fair.

Lisa


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

_Well you wonder why I always dress in black, _
_You'll never see bright colors on my back,_
_It's for the handlers at hunt tests trying to get called back,_
_Why you would think the judges are talking straight to you and me,_
_Well were doing mighty fine I suppose,_
_Until the callbacks snub their nose,_
_And things need changing everywhere you go, _
_But it could be worse like the Westminster Show,_
_I'll try to carry off a little darkness on my back, _
_Till things are brighter (or white), _
_I'm the Man in Black. _


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

kzunell said:


> ...... Might be nice if we had one dressed up as a hunter for a change though.


For the love of Mike don't get the Camo police started again - you know the ones... the ones who think you should wear anything BUT camo to a hunt test line.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

The attire nazis can get carried away at times. I would hate to guess how many ducks were killed before camo became "necessary".


----------



## Kate8706 (Aug 24, 2011)

kjrice said:


> _Well you wonder why I always dress in black, _
> _You'll never see bright colors on my back,_
> _It's for the handlers at hunt tests trying to get called back,_
> _Why you would think the judges are talking straight to you and me,_
> ...


Haha LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

*Realism.*
Camo hunter comes to the line. 
Sits there drinking coffee, smoking cigarettes for an hour. (Bored gallery)
Three ducks come into decoys. Shoots two. (Thought this was suppose to be a triple).
Camo hunter leaves the line. Shells, twinkie wrappers, and cigarette butts litter the line. (gallery empty, all home for lunch)
Next dog (#2)/handler late getting to the line. Camo hunter in the bushes "taking care of business". 
Sits there for three hours waiting for more ducks. None come. Hunt Test to resume next day at 6:00 AM with dog #2.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

caryalsobrook said:


> I have an AKC hunt test this weekend. Any suggestions as what to wear. Getting paranoid that a ninja or a judge will attack me no matter what I wear.


Bring some nunchucks and throwing stars and you'll be fine. 

I have a camo shirt that pretty much lives in my truck. Most of the time I will wear it all day at a hunt test. At the very least, I will put it on when running the dog.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> that was the family joke last year, who had more grey hair..me or Mirk...only my hair stylist knows for sure


Lost in all this is the fact that Bon has a _hair stylist_.



kzunell said:


> Since our hunt test is the last weekend of October I guess we can't complain if people show up dressed as Ninja's or Spiderman or ghosts or Wonder Woman. Might be nice if we had one dressed up as a hunter for a change though.


I vote for Wonder Woman where appropriate.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Ninja lessons: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j1-xQA_ufE


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

kjrice said:


> Ninja lessons: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j1-xQA_ufE


"Don't go ninja'n nobody don't need ninja'n."


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

UHHHHHH.....who the heck is "JUDY???"


Just askin'.....


*RK*


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Scary part is that guy actually looked serious about what he was doing. I didn't look like he was joking


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Angie B said:


> The dogs that were successful completing that blind in my book were handled by Dave Rorem and Mike Lardy... Both wore black pants and white coats.


i noticed that while training. One guy in our group wore black pants with the white jacket and the contrast really made him stand out better than the other folks with white jackets and whatever, so I got some black pants.

I wear a black jacket and whatever when I run a HT. I keep the black jacket in the truck so I know I have something that is within the rules and don't have to worry about what I am actually wearing. 

I wear gloves all the time since years ago I had a friend get stabbed in the hand with a duck bone and got a nasty infection. They are black for added contrast with my white handlers jacket, but I wear black anyway at HTs.

I agree that at HT distances it really doesn't matter.

I rarely wear camo even when hunting.


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

kjrice said:


> Ninja lessons: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j1-xQA_ufE


More Ninja'n from Diemon Dave:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgchm303-Hs&NR=1


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

El Matavenados said:


> More Ninja'n from Diemon Dave:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgchm303-Hs&NR=1


That's hysterical!!! I can't quit laughing...

Angie


----------



## Josh Ward (Sep 10, 2003)

Ole Diemon Dave has turned this thread into the "best of" class for 2011....


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

I think the he's headed to a hunt test. To busy with the right attire and forgot the dog.

View attachment 6103


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I wear black at HT's on cold days for one reason. It keeps an old fart like me warm if the sun shines at all.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, we spent the weekend at the Rose County Retriever Club hunt test....

Bad news...not a ninja in sight at Master A....

Good news....BG got a Master Pass!

Rody did an excellent job, passed 13 of 14!!

Lesa and Marty


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> my Cabelas interceptor blind is black on the inside, corn stalk pattern on the outside, and big enough to fit Mirk inside with me, and he is a big boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

> "Mirk doesn't have a gray muzzle, Bon just painted cheek patches on him. I was wondering if those angus are for decoying, flagging or just baiting?"


Those Angus are there for "tolling".. Don't you know anything Rick...

Angie


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Mirk is a cooling looking boy. I guess if you can argue about black cloths why not argue the fact that black dogs are easier to see a lot of the time. I think I really do not care what someone wheres at a hunt test. I have seen some pretty freaky attire when running hunt test in Oregon. My first taste of fashion patrol was when I was introduced to the field trial world though. Course I do remember once throwing a boat bumper to a pile of bird at 600 plus yards so sometimes thing don't always have to make sense. My dream is to have Bikini bird throwers and so far it has only happened once.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Waterdogs said:


> Mirk is a cooling looking boy. I guess if you can argue about black cloths why not argue the fact that black dogs are easier to see a lot of the time. I think I really do not care what someone wheres at a hunt test. I have seen some pretty freaky attire when running hunt test in Oregon. My first taste of fashion patrol was when I was introduced to the field trial world though. Course I do remember once throwing a boat bumper to a pile of bird at 600 plus yards so sometimes thing don't always have to make sense. My dream is to have Bikini bird throwers and so far it has only happened once.



My dream is to have a judge or two in a bikini.....but that could never happen, could it???


*RK*


----------



## Brent Ray (Feb 2, 2010)

Losthwy said:


> Who care what I wear, judge dog not attire. _Or be very sorry.
> _


**wishing I had a "Like" button**  amanda


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

It works both ways... if you're handing with a light background, wear dark clothing, and vice versa. The good handlers switch it up.

And for those of you who don't think it matters at hunt tests, just play around on a few different days in a few different lighting conditions WITH other things going on at the line. It's NOT training... There's usually much more going on at the line. Tents, at least a few people (if not the WHOLE gallery in the event of bad placement), bird steward sitting nearby, coolers with white tops, holding blinds, etc. etc. 

It's NOT a crutch to wear contrasting clothing (that's legal). It's simply ALLOWING your dog the best chance to see the cast.

Why make it DIFFICULT for your dog to make you out among all the crap at the line?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

ps -- at a Dennis Voigt seminar... now over a decade ago (so sad)...

He did a great demonstration with handlers out in various colors at different distances. Had them give different casts. The difference was outstanding. I have pics somewhere here... Have posted them here ages ago. No idea where they are...

But just do yourselves a favor if you don't believe it and send someone 100 yards away in various conditions with camo, black, white, etc. colored tops/jackets. Have them give different casts and you'll see the difference.

You're not cheating, you're doing your dog a favor. If the dog takes a wrong cast and is PENALIZED because he couldn't see you... It's marked on paper as if he refused. And when that's not the case, it's a shame that your dog couldn't see you...


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Kristie Wilder said:


> It works both ways... if you're handing with a light background, wear dark clothing, and vice versa. The good handlers switch it up.
> 
> And for those of you who don't think it matters at hunt tests, just play around on a few different days in a few different lighting conditions WITH other things going on at the line. It's NOT training... There's usually much more going on at the line. Tents, at least a few people (if not the WHOLE gallery in the event of bad placement), bird steward sitting nearby, coolers with white tops, holding blinds, etc. etc.
> 
> ...





Kristie Wilder said:


> ps -- at a Dennis Voigt seminar... now over a decade ago (so sad)...
> 
> He did a great demonstration with handlers out in various colors at different distances. Had them give different casts. The difference was outstanding. I have pics somewhere here... Have posted them here ages ago. No idea where they are...
> 
> ...


BOO. YAH. Well said.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

road kill said:


> My dream is to have a judge or two in a bikini.....but that could never happen, could it???
> 
> 
> *RK*


It did a very, very long time ago...

Angie


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Angie B said:


> It did a very, very long time ago...
> 
> Angie





Angie B said:


> It did a very, very long time ago...
> 
> Angie


Goodness gracious me!! Do the "men folk" wear um....speedos? Camo or black? Australians call speedos budgie snugglers. Eeeerrrr,....I do not think you have budgies in the US, I need another bird....smallish in size. Canary snugglers????


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

labman63 said:


> They got'm in the Macks mag! I say we have a contest...the women that is!


guess Gooser be posting any minute now.......


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

If the pictures posted on the Retriever News site are indicative of the handling attire at this years event I am struck by it's impropriety.

Pastel shades and light greens and browns are not DARK clothing.

john


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> It did a very, very long time ago...
> 
> Angie


I remember a NAHRA test not too long ago where we had a gorgeous "bird person" throwing marks in a bikini.


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

Well said Christie, if it is within the stated rules, why not?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Goodness gracious me!! Do the "men folk" wear um....speedos? Camo or black? Australians call speedos budgie snugglers. Eeeerrrr,....I do not think you have budgies in the US, I need another bird....smallish in size. Canary snugglers????


 
we say banana hammock ;-)


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Angie B said:


> It did a very, very long time ago...
> 
> Angie


Angie,

Was that here in Ohio? Hamden maybe? I remember quite a stir over two female judges, not that any of the males judges around here don't needed a little support, judging in bikini tops when it got hot. I wasn't there, my wife might have been.

Tom


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Jun 22, 2010)

road kill said:


> My dream is to have a judge or two in a bikini.....but that could never happen, could it???
> 
> 
> *RK*


Man not any of our judges for sure. YUCK!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Decoyin Drake said:


> Man not any of our judges for sure. YUCK!


The one I am talking about is a statuesque beauty, to this day!!;-)


*RK*


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Decoyin Drake said:


> Man not any of our judges for sure. YUCK!


Dude, you better give up hope right now for ever getting another pass from a female judge in your local area!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

2tall said:


> Dude, you better give up hope right now for ever getting another pass from a female judge in your local area!


 
Carol,
how do ya know he was talkin' 'bout the girls?
do I need to post the Gooser photo?




.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> we say banana hammock ;-)


We call'em cheese cutters.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

You mean "dinger slingers"? Those are just nasty. I looked all over for a ninja outfit today-no luck. So I had a pink and blue t-shirt made that says "fallon for prez".


----------

